# The Gododdin



## svalbard (Aug 28, 2016)

Not too sure where to post this but I came across it doing some research on the poem. It might be of interest to some of our Welsh members. I found it absolutely fascinating.

Gododdin 01 | test dept


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 28, 2016)

svalbard said:


> Not too sure where to post this but I came across it doing some research on the poem. It might be of interest to some of our Welsh members. I found it absolutely fascinating.
> 
> Gododdin 01 | test dept



Hey, blast from the past!

I'm pretty sure I went to see this performed live in Glasgow. 1990 sounds about right. It was pretty intense, staged in an old industrial building and we, the audience, were stood all around the wet area right next to the performers.


----------



## The Big Peat (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks cool.

Wonderful poem of course. Only know it due to Rosemary Sutcliffe, I should try and read the original some day.


----------



## svalbard (Aug 29, 2016)

The Big Peat said:


> Looks cool.
> 
> Wonderful poem of course. Only know it due to Rosemary Sutcliffe, I should try and read the original some day.



If you enjoyed Sutcliff's retelling I would recomend Men Went To Catraeth by John James.

For a more serious look at it. Try John Koch.


----------



## The Big Peat (Aug 29, 2016)

svalbard said:


> If you enjoyed Sutcliff's retelling I would recomend Men Went To Catraeth by John James.
> 
> For a more serious look at it. Try John Koch.



Much obliged.  A shame and a curse that academic books are so steeply priced.


----------

